# 17mm OD Acrylic?



## Crossocheilus (3 Nov 2014)

Where to buy 17mm OD acrylic for custom spray bar? I can't find any places selling 17mm but some sell 16mm although I assume this would be a loose fit with 16/22 filter hose?


----------



## foxfish (3 Nov 2014)

It can't be a loose fit if it is the same size! You will need to glue it on or use a screw clip to hold it on depending on the piping arangment.


----------



## Crossocheilus (3 Nov 2014)

I suppose it wouldn't be a LOOSE fit but so as not to need clips etc having the hose stretch creates a tight seal. Would 16mm pipe be ok without clips/glue or would the force of the water from filter force it off?

The plan is to use a short length of filter hose to connect the acrylic to the end of the APFUK rear exit pipe which is 17mm.


----------



## Bhu (3 Nov 2014)

I used this place, they have 18mm which is the same ID as eheim spray bars. So you can use their end caps. It drills really well and tidy and is very clear and bright. I love mine. I bought a few so I can make some special U bend pipes as well so I can have the spray bar at the back. That's my next task 

http://clearplastictube.co.uk/index.php?route=product/category&path=35_57

Its really good quality and the 16/22 is a nice snug fit. Just use a cup of boiling water to soften the pipe first then push it on and it stays there.

P.S yes the 16mm is way too loose and the ID way smaller like 12mm so best to go with the 18mm as you can take all the hole measurements from the eheim one and keep the flow right


----------



## foxfish (3 Nov 2014)

Bhu said:


> P.S yes the 16mm is way too loose and the ID way smaller like 12mm so best to go with the 18mm as you can take all the hole measurements from the eheim one and keep the flow right


From my experience 16mm acrylic OD tube will fit snugly inside 16mm ID plastic flexible tube - if it is loose fit then surly the product must be a different size than quoted?


----------



## Bhu (3 Nov 2014)

But your ID of the acrylic will be thinner messing with the pressure and jet, so you'll need large holes in your spray bar. Much easier to have the math already sorted for you and mimic spray bars that already exist.


----------



## Crossocheilus (3 Nov 2014)

I finally decided to just order something, I used these guys:

http://www.sheetplastics.co.uk/index.php?route=common/home

I bought:
 3x 18mm OD 14mm ID 700mm clear acrylic tubes (1 spare)

2x 18mm 2mm clear acrylic discs

50ml of acrylic cement

Shipping was pretty expensive at £12 but I decided that it had taken so long to find something already that I didn't mind the high price.

But thanks for the all help and suggestions!


I have access to a pillar drill, so will use that to drill it but what do you recommend I do in order to drill straight and in line?


----------



## Bhu (3 Nov 2014)

Good move on the acrylic disks. I have that upgrade to do. I just used the ehiem  lack plastic cap. Also I used hole size for the jets, a no. 4 drill bit and have them 30mm apart.


----------

